

Ask HN: Is there a standard for representing phone numbers in text? - acron0

I'm stuck as to the "best" way to represent my UK phone number in an e-mail and I am wondering if there is a standard way.<p>Currently I have "(+44) 01234567890", but I have seen...<p>..."+44 1234 567890"
..."+44 (0)1234 567890"
..."+44.1234 567890"
..."44-1234-567-890"<p>and various combinations.<p>I'd be interested to see the regex involved in things like Skype's phone number plugin if there is no standard... :\
======
DanBC
([http://blog.stevenlevithan.com/archives/validate-phone-
numbe...](http://blog.stevenlevithan.com/archives/validate-phone-number))

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E.164>)

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_number>)

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbering_plan>)

------
kellros
The problem is that country codes isn't standardized. The + (plus) denotes
that you need to enter your country code, ex to call your number I would dial
27441234567890 (27 being South Africa). Albeit in generally country codes are
4 characters long with leading zeroes, leading zeroes of local numbers are
also chopped off. The following format pretty much represents the majority of
the numbers out there (+:calling country code)(country code)(region code)(area
code)(local number), afaik there are some countries without country codes too.

~~~
DanBC
\+ means you need to dial a code (an 'exit code') to call an international
number. In the UK this is 00. The UK country code is 44.

To call the UK from the US you'd dial 011 for the exit code, then 44 for the
UK country code. The country code for the US, and for Canada, is 1.

------
freestyler_1
I looked deeper into this and found the good way to write down the number.

I was wrong earlier. Here goes example: +44(0)1234 567890 The + is the
international access number (from the country you call from)which is 00 is my
country The zero between brackets is to show the international number and the
national number, people in your own country can call 01234567890 and people if
I were to call you I would dial 00441234567890. ( 00 is the international
acces code here)

~~~
acron0
I think I'll go with this :)

